# Another 3inch mid review: Tang Band W3-1335SB 3" Titanium Cone Driver



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Link:
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=264-842

Price:39.92

Pics:

















*Initial impressions:*
Packageing was ok, no speaker movement inside the box. As usual with tang band, no specs printed on the box and no provided spec sheet. The driver looks high quality, nice basket, looks detailed, the magnet area is pretty long looking. Tinsels are not woven in but I d'ont know if you even see that in such mall drivers. .5mm xmax should make tinsels a moot point. All and all a very handsome looking driver.

*Listening impressions*

-Free air
Louder then the other configurations, I had them in my dash pointing up at the windsheild, detail wasn't there but volume was best. It defenetly seemed like it was missing a little something, probably do to the install location among many other factors.

-Sealed, very small enclosure
Output was a bit low but detail seemed to go up quite a bit, they were again inside the dash pointing up. Below is a pic of the sealed enclosures.








At this point, it seemed like they might want to have more power, but they disn't dislike the tiny enclosure, it was still to small.

-POD (somewhat sealed)








The pods are supposed to be sealed, I beleive that they are, defenetly bigger then the previous tube style enclosure, in this config one speaker was on axis while the other was maybe 60 or more off axis (hard to get good imaging as well as decent sound for both sides at a time). Larger enclosure seems to mean either lesser power handeling or my amp can't give it enough power. Hard to tell. Either way they get comfortably loud when the car is off. HOwever when my truck is rolling (fj cruiser) lots of wind and road noise makes me wish for more output (or perhaps more power). 


-Frequency range

They sounded surprisingly good up to 20K, no harshness even up on the dash and they made cymbals sound not to bad. Something I have always had a hard time with. A tweeter will live'n up the top end but with a bit of EQ I am sure they could be used without a tweet easily (they sound good without EQ). I also had fun seeing how low they could go. I started aroudn 300hz and kept going lower until like 60hz. These things must roll off naturally since as I kept lowering the HP xover it remained composed and I could start hearing the bass guitar, it didn't loose it's composure even at high volume. Surprising. Of course this might be fine for computer speakers but not inside a truck, especially a moving one. With experimentation, I found it blended best aroun 300hz (plus minus), at that point sounded best to me.

Vocals are very nice and smooth, no symbalance, musical instrument sound very nice and detailed however I do feel they lack a bit of fullness or presence found perhaps with bigger speakers. I am wondering how 2 of these per side would sound in the kicks.

Bottom line to me is, even with low Xmax, these tings are pretty impressive in range as well as the loudness for their size.


In case you are wondering, I have not compared them to any other 3inch, but when purchasing them, comparing them to the bamboo ones, these, according to winisd, seemed to work better in a smaller box.


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

I was just wondering about these, thanks for the review.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice review 

You also learned something [ cool ].

size of piston , stroke of said piston , determines output 

12 millimeters is about 1/2 inch .

tweeters 1/2 inch to 2 inch = treble

this speaker = midrange

biggger = midbass

biggest = subbass


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

^ Whats wrong with you? 

I was comparing it to someone else who compared a bunch of 3inches, and they all had more xmax then this TB but it seems like it can still go low enough dispite what I would expect looking at it's parameters.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

AAAAAAA said:


> ^ Whats wrong with you?
> 
> I was comparing it to someone else who compared a bunch of 3inches, and they all had more xmax then this TB but it seems like it can still go low enough dispite what I would expect looking at it's parameters.


What you need to ask yourself ? "Should" I play it below 300 Hz ?


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks alot for the review. thesre i had been wondering about as well as the bamboo mids. good review


----------

